# Anfängerbeispiel: Suche Java-Anwendung die http-Anfragen in Tomcat liest



## RaphoZ (29. Jan 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin Anfänger in Java, Webentwicklung und Netzwerktechnik ... interessiere mich aber sehr für die Materie und möchte ein kleines Bastelprojekt umsetzen.

Was ich habe::
Habe einen kleinen vServer auf netcup gehostet, darauf läuft Ubuntu 18.04 Server als OS und Tomcat 9. Ich programmiere in Eclipse for Enterprise Java Developers.

Später würde ich gerne Wetterdaten über ein Mobilfunkmodul an meinen Server senden und in einer Datenbank speichern. Mir fehlt aber noch einiges an Wissen im Bereich Java, Tomcat und Netzwerktechnik. Die Kommunikation von Java-Anwendung zu SQL-Datenbank habe ich schon hinbekommen.

*Ich habe aber Schwierigkeiten zu verstehen, wie ich ein Java-Programm schreibe, welches auf meinem Tomcat läuft und eingehende Daten entgegennimmt, welche z.B. per http an meinen Server gesendet werden.*

Um die http-Anfragen zu simulieren, würde ich gerne Postman verwenden, was ich bereits installiert habe. Hiermit könnte ich ja z.B. GET- oder POST-Anfragen an meine Java-Anwendung senden (welche auf dem Tomcat läuft)

Und schon hinbekommen habe:
Der Tomcat läuft und die Startseite ist über 12.345.678.999:8080:index.jsp erreichbar. Des Weiteren habe ich in Eclipse ein winziges Servlet erstellt, welches "Hello World" ausgibt... das Projekt habe ich als .war exportiert und in den Ordner /webapps des Tomcat-Verzeichnisses auf meinen vServer geladen. Meine HelloWorld-Seite ist auf 12.345.678.999:8080/Testprojekt1/myServlet1 erreichbar.

Könnt ihr mir ausgehend von diesem (bescheidenen) Wissenstand einen Tipp geben, wie ich hier am besten weitermache?

Für mich wäre z.B. folgendes Java-Programm super hilfreich:

Wenn ich mit Postman eine Post-Anfrage(z.B. mit irgendeiner Zahl) an die IP-Adresse meines Servers sende, soll Tomcat die Anfrage an meine Java-Anwendung weiterleiten. Die Anwendung addiert 1 zu der Zahl und erzeugt mit dem Servlet eine html-Seite, welche dann die aktuelle Zahl+1 halt anzeigt.

Ich bin auch für andere Beispielcodes offen … ich suche halt nach einem minimalistischen Beispiel mit welchem verdeutlicht wird, wie ich Daten empfangen und verarbeiten kann in einer Java-Anwendung auf einem Tomcat-Server ;-)

Welche Bibliothek nimmt man für solche Sachen? HttpComponents oder lieber gleich REST mit Jersey? (REST ist halt wieder so mächtig...) Gibt es noch andere möglichst einfache Beispiele?

In google hab ich das ein oder andere Beispiel gefunden wie man in Java einen eigenen kleinen Server startet  ... ich würde das ganze aber lieber mit dem Tomcat betreiben.

Ich freue mich über alle Tipps und Anregungen  
Viele Grüße
Rapho


----------



## fhoffmann (29. Jan 2020)

Wenn du schon ein Servlet hast, hast du ja auch die Methoden

```
protected void doGet(HttpServletRequest request, HttpServletResponse response) throws ServletException, IOException 
protected void doPost(HttpServletRequest request, HttpServletResponse response) throws ServletException, IOException
```
Darin kannst du auf übergebene Parameter zugreifen mit `request.getParameter("parametername")`


----------



## RaphoZ (31. Jan 2020)

Hallo, danke für den Hinweis!

Habe jetzt mal folgendes, sehr einfaches Beispiel programmiert, mit welchem über die URL der Parameter "wert1" übergeben wird:


```
protected void doGet(HttpServletRequest request, HttpServletResponse response) throws ServletException, IOException {
        PrintWriter writer = response.getWriter();
       
        String wert1s= request.getParameter("wert1");
        int a=Integer.parseInt(wert1s); // --> Umwandlung string -> int
        a=a+10;
       
        writer.println("<html>");
        writer.println("<head><title>Hello World Servlet</title></head>");
        writer.println("<body>");
        writer.println("    <h1>Hello World from a Servlet!</h1>");
        writer.println("<h1>übertragener Wert: " + a + "</h1>");      
        writer.println("<body>");
        writer.println("</html>");
        writer.close();
    }
```

Funktioniert, der Wert wird ausgegeben.

Ich habe noch ein paar Fragen:

1. Wie müsste ich den Code ändern, um den Parameter "wert1" im Body empfangen zu können und nicht als queryString in der URL ?
2. Angenommen ich möchte pro Aufruf ca. 50 Parameter übertragen ... macht das dann Sinn mit einem Servlet und eignet sich die POST-Methode dann vielleicht besser? Wie würde das ganze mit POST funktionieren?

3. Ich würde gerne ganz viele Daten von einer Wetterstation an meinen Server senden und dort dann verarbeiten. Es sind jeweils 10 Parameter ... und davon dann ca. 1000 Stück. Wie würde ich hier am besten vorgehen? Wenn ich das mit einem Servlet mache müsste ich da 1000 mal die URL aufrufen und jeweils 10 Werte mitschicken oder?

Bin über den Tipp dankbar ;-)


----------



## JuKu (15. Feb 2020)

Du solltest dir evtl. auch mal das Framework Spring anschauen.
Spring ist heutzutage so der De-Facto Standard in Sachen Web Development unter Java.
Das alte Java EE Zeug hat Oracle nicht umsonst eingestampft und an die Eclipse Foundation übergeben.


----------



## mihe7 (15. Feb 2020)

JuKu hat gesagt.:


> Spring ist heutzutage so der De-Facto Standard in Sachen Web Development unter Java.
> Das alte Java EE Zeug hat Oracle nicht umsonst eingestampft und an die Eclipse Foundation übergeben.


Das grenzt ja an groben Unfug. Erstens wurde mal abgesehen vom Namen nichts eingestampft, zweitens ist Java EE eine Sammlung von Spezifikationen, während Spring ein konkretes Framework ist, das eine Ergänzung zu Java EE darstellt:


			
				https://docs.spring.io/spring/docs/current/spring-framework-reference/overview.html hat gesagt.:
			
		

> While some consider Java EE and Spring to be in competition, Spring is, in fact, complementary to Java EE.


----------



## JuKu (16. Feb 2020)

mihe7 hat gesagt.:


> Das grenzt ja an groben Unfug. Erstens wurde mal abgesehen vom Namen nichts eingestampft, zweitens ist Java EE eine Sammlung von Spezifikationen, während Spring ein konkretes Framework ist, das eine Ergänzung zu Java EE darstellt:



Wenn du dir die Repositories mal anschaust, wurde seitdem aber auch nichts mehr entwickelt.
Grund sind wohl noch rechtliche Unklarheiten, wie ich mal gelesen hatte.



mihe7 hat gesagt.:


> zweitens ist Java EE eine Sammlung von Spezifikationen, während Spring ein konkretes Framework ist, das eine Ergänzung zu Java EE darstellt



Okay, damit könnte ich noch am ehesten mitgehen.
Wobei ich mir nicht sicher bin, inwieweit Spring überhaupt auf ee4j aufbaut.


----------



## thecain (16. Feb 2020)

Du behauptest einfach gerne etwas ohne es wirklich zu verstehen?


----------



## LimDul (16. Feb 2020)

Mal ganz davon abgesehen, das Java EE auch etwas ist (wie der Name schon sagt), was im Enterprise Umfeld eingesetzt wird. Und dort haben Anwendungen eine Lebensdauer von mehr als nur ein paar Jaren. Wir lösen gerade noch Host Anwendungen durch Java EE Anwendungen ab, die perspektivisch auch 10 Jahre mindestens laufen sollen. Dort kann man nicht jedem hippen Scheiß sofort hinterherrennen (auch wenn das manche versuchen - mit teilweise eingeschränktem Erfolg)


----------



## mihe7 (16. Feb 2020)

JuKu hat gesagt.:


> Wenn du dir die Repositories mal anschaust, wurde seitdem aber auch nichts mehr entwickelt.
> Grund sind wohl noch rechtliche Unklarheiten, wie ich mal gelesen hatte.


Dass bei einem Projekt dieser Größenordnung viele rechtliche Fragen geklärt werden müssen, versteht sich von selbst (ein Punkt war die Verwendung des Namespaces java bzw. javax, weil die Marke "Java" Oracle gehört). Daher ist Jakarta EE 8 technisch nichts anderes als Java EE 8 - es ging hier nur um die Übernahme des Projekts. Abgesegnet wurde Jakarta EE 8 im September 2019.

Jakarta EE 9 ist aktuell in Entwicklung: https://eclipse-ee4j.github.io/jakartaee-platform/jakartaee9/JakartaEE9ReleasePlan



JuKu hat gesagt.:


> Wobei ich mir nicht sicher bin, inwieweit Spring überhaupt auf ee4j aufbaut.


Im Zitat in Kommentar #5 habe ich den Link angegeben. Wenn Du dem folgst, bekommst Du auch mehr Infos.


----------

